# Neuer Laufradsatz von Sun Ringlé Radium aus dem Cube AMS 29



## Roadrunner75 (11. November 2012)

Ich verkaufe einen Laufradsatz von Sun Ringlé Radium aus dem Cube AMS 29 Modeljahr 2012

Hinterrad: NEU (noch nie eingebaut)
Vorderrad: ca. 150km gefahren (Zustand wie NEU)

Detailangaben: (nach meinem Wissen)
- Schwarz/Rot
- 29 Zoll (622x20)
- Disc Brake (6 Loch Aufnahme)
- Schwalbe Hige Pressure RIM TAPE bis 7BAR
- Felgen Inferno 25 schwarz, Innen 20,3 mm, ERD 602 (511/526 g)
- Nabe VR SR 48 rot 135x9 QR (236 g)
- Nabe HR Demon rot 142x12 Steckachse (400 g)
- Speichen Wheelsmith schwarz, 2,0 mm durchgehend (471 g)
- Nippel Wheelsmith, Messing, silber, 12x2,0 (65 g)
- Gewicht VR : 1030 g
- Gewicht HR : 1179 g
- Vorn: normaler Schnellspanner
- Hinten: X-12 Steckachse



Alles weitere bei ebay

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-detailansicht.html?adId=86601869&uuid=0b358490-3c5b-4735-8220-e228524eb23b


----------

